# Ugh! My neighbors got kilt. Think I gotta become more of a gun nut.



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey everbuddy,

So woke up to the unfortunate news that one of my neighbors and his family got killed and set on fire in a cartel/mafia/narcotraficante reminiscent kinda manner. We're all a little discombobulated over it. It's probably about the worst nastiest thing I've ever been even kinda close to at all.

This didn't happen here in the neighborhood, it happened near a city like 2 hours south closer to the border with Panama. In our part of Costa Rica there's very little drug trade and mafia type stuff but closer to Panama it's definitely around.

My buddies, who were a Costa Rican family of equipment mechanics, were visiting another US Citizen down south to fix his tractor it sounds like, and they all woke up dead. From there it isn't clear if it was a just a robbery home invasión style, if the US citizen had shady dealings that went bad, or if the lot of them were dabbling in risky business. All scenarios are plausible.

Regardless I don't like it. Especially if it turns out it was simply a home invasion and everyone was in the wrong place at the wrong time.... Cuz I'm a US citizen that lives sort of rural and I wouldn't want to be perceived as a lucrative target. We don't keep any significant cash around but it's what the bad guys think that's important.

So besides just unloading my feelings to y'alls, I'm looking for some advice on how to keep guns more easily accessible around the house yet still safe from ten year old kids. At this point I've got some 22's that I keep locked up and unloaded in my tool cabinet. That's not useful for home defense but I've got two kids that are like curious little monkeys and that's been my primary concern until now.

In all truth they've never shown any interest in the guns, and say they understand to leave them alone under all circumstances. But they're stubborn and mischievous (especially the boy) and it only takes once to have a terrible accident.

Been thinking of making a wooden box with a easy configuration combination lock that I can keep bolted under the bed. At night I can unlock the box and keep a rifle, pistol, flashlight, machete, Rambo headband etc. At the ready.

On the other hand a wood box is hardly a gun safe. Anyone kicks my door in when we're not home and my guns are gone. Guns are difficult to obtain here so I want to avoid that.

What are your thoughts and advice about balancing safety and accessibility?

Thanks!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sebastian C said:


> Hey everbuddy,
> 
> So woke up to the unfortunate news that one of my neighbors and his family got killed and set on fire in a cartel/mafia/narcotraficante reminiscent kinda manner. We're all a little discombobulated over it. It's probably about the worst nastiest thing I've ever been even kinda close to at all.
> 
> ...


Teach them to shoot, and issue each of them a gun. I was hunting by myself when I was nine. I kept my own guns and ammo in my bedroom, and I still do. I have never accidently shot anybody.

I haven't been to Costa Rica since the early 90's, when I did some consulting work for a mining company. Do they still have the most beautiful women in the world?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I agree. As I was reading I thought taking them out shooting will satisfy their curiosity, and you should teach them gun safety while you’re at it. My sons all have guns that I bought them as young as 6 years old. I taught them gun safety and we go to the shooting range, as well as hunting.
I have guns laying all around my house, and don’t worry about my sons “playing” with them.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

Your not going to out gun a cartel. When cartel activity starts to move into your area, vacate. If that is the reason you are thinking of buying a gun, I would think of another option.

If you do decide to get a gun for personal protection, Practice, practice, practice. And also get some type of early warning devices around your property. Take away the massive advantage bad guys have (surprise)


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

As a woman I have to tell you that I agree with what the others have said about teaching kids everything about the guns. That includes using them. I was started off young shooting. I've never forgotten what I learned about safety. 

Take the mystery out, make them a part of normal life and they're more like the furniture in the house.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

link30240 said:


> Your not going to out gun a cartel.


You don't have to outgun the Cartel. If you don't do business with them in the first place, you will never have a problem. I know farmers and ranchers in Sonora Mexico, who live in the middle of Cartel country. The Cartel doesn't do home invasions, and petty theft.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I am so sorry for your horrific experience, and the loss of your neighbors. 

I concur with those who have already said to bless your children with the gift of arms training. Especially under your circumstances, and in consideration of the world situation, it is critical for them to know how to defend hearth and home. Additionally, the ability to defend themselves and others will give them confidence and courage, so they will not be as susceptible to the atmosphere of fear-mongering we see in many places. 

@link30240 makes a good point. Relocation would be a wise choice, should the cartel decide move into your neighborhood. 

You already noted that those guns are doing no one any good the way they are now stored. Get them out. Clean them. Teach the kids how to clean and shoot them. Practice. Practice some more. Dry practice if ammo supplies are low. 

Also, teach your kids about situational awareness. Play games with them that increase their connection to their surroundings, their awareness of what is going on. We can no longer afford the luxury of moving placidly along in our environment - if we ever really could.

God bless you and yours.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Ironically,Two years ago today!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

That is very scary. 

No, you'll never outgun the cartel. 

Yes, teach your kids how to use a gun and why guns are used. We had guns laying around when I was a kid and we knew to never touch them without supervision and permission.

Your guns need to be ready for you to get hold of, but difficult for others to find if they get in your home. A wooden box under the bed is ok when you are home but not a good hiding place when you are away. Look around and think about hiding spots. Then tell only your family where those spots are located.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> Teach them to shoot, and issue each of them a gun. I was hunting by myself when I was nine. I kept my own guns and ammo in my bedroom, and I still do. I have never accidently shot anybody.
> 
> I haven't been to Costa Rica since the early 90's, when I did some consulting work for a mining company. Do they still have the most beautiful women in the world?


Ha ha yes they do. Almost crash the car every time you go to town by not keeping your eyes on the road. 

I'd love to teach the kids to shoot but it's against the law for kids under 14 to touch guns. I wouldn't care that much but we're not so rural that we can practice all afternoon and then I can't take them to the range either. If I get caught breaking the rules I can lose my guns. Just the way it is here. 

But as soon as they're 14...


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

link30240 said:


> Your not going to out gun a cartel. When cartel activity starts to move into your area, vacate. If that is the reason you are thinking of buying a gun, I would think of another option.
> 
> If you do decide to get a gun for personal protection, Practice, practice, practice. And also get some type of early warning devices around your property. Take away the massive advantage bad guys have (surprise)


Truth is I'm not so worried about the cartel, if that makes any sense. If the cartels got my friends it's cuz they were mixed up in something risky. I'm not. 

I'm worried about home invaders that may think I've got lotsa cash on hand. I don't, but like I said the facts don't matter as much as their perception. 

I've got a few 22s that if I keep loaded I can spray in their general direction for at least a little while. Make it less fun to attack us. 

And I've got two dogs, and I just got three more puppies that will be helping to patrol pretty soon. Wanna build better gates and fences but it can't be at the top of the list soon. What I can do is leave a car parked in the driveway at the bottom of the hill so they can't drive right up and would make a ton of noise getting close to the house. And meeting the doggies. 

Later I'd like to get some better security lights going on also.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

These work well, place them at any potential access points to the property. the further from the house the better to allow you more time to realize somethings going on and put your plan into action to protect you and yours









Amazon.com : Solar Driveway Alarm Wireless Outside 1800ft Range, Outdoor Motion Sensor & Detector Driveway Alert System with Rechargeable Battery/Weatherproof/Mute Mode(1&4-Brown) : Electronics


Amazon.com : Solar Driveway Alarm Wireless Outside 1800ft Range, Outdoor Motion Sensor & Detector Driveway Alert System with Rechargeable Battery/Weatherproof/Mute Mode(1&4-Brown) : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sebastian C said:


> Ha ha yes they do. Almost crash the car every time you go to town by not keeping your eyes on the road.
> 
> I'd love to teach the kids to shoot but it's against the law for kids under 14 to touch guns. I wouldn't care that much but we're not so rural that we can practice all afternoon and then I can't take them to the range either. If I get caught breaking the rules I can lose my guns. Just the way it is here.
> 
> But as soon as they're 14...


While you cannot yet teach them to shoot (I had no idea laws in CR are so draconian), you can still teach them gun safety and situational awareness. It doesn't have to be done with a grim mindset, just some fun stuff to know, like any other camping/survival skills.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

Pony said:


> While you cannot yet teach them to shoot (I had no idea laws in CR are so draconian), you can still teach them gun safety and situational awareness. It doesn't have to be done with a grim mindset, just some fun stuff to know, like any other camping/survival skills.


I wanna get them bb guns too, for the same reason.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

How old are your kids? 

These are made for young kids and are extremely annoying to me (as an adult):
NRA gun safety video for kids

An older one (low resolution)

For storage near your front door I like something like these:

Link

Another link






In my closet, I like something like this for handguns:

Link

There are lots of variations and brands. 

Link


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

They make pistol safes that you can do a quick finger combination, and they also make biometric safes that recognize your fingerprints.
Quick to open and keeps little ones safe.
Amazon.com : biometric pistol safe


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> They make pistol safes that you can do a quick finger combination, and they also make biometric safes that recognize your fingerprints.
> Quick to open and keeps little ones safe.
> Amazon.com : biometric pistol safe


My biggest concern with the biometric safes is, what happens if my biometrics are somehow altered? Also (being the worst-case-scenario thinker I sometimes am), what if someone cuts off my hand to use my finger or thumb prints?


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Pony said:


> My biggest concern with the biometric safes is, what happens if my biometrics are somehow altered? Also (being the worst-case-scenario thinker I sometimes am), what if someone cuts off my hand to use my finger or thumb prints?


Now your going Pulp Fiction on us.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Pony said:


> what if someone cuts off my hand to


If you had been able to access your guns,they wouldn't have cut off your hand. And if they do cut off your hand, you have bigger problems.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you had been able to access your guns,they wouldn't have cut off your hand. And if they do cut off your hand, you have bigger problems.


Good point.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

My fingers cannot be printed. Several experienced folks have tried and have given up.

The finger prints often get worn slick on old folks. 

I'm old.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pony said:


> My biggest concern with the biometric safes is, what happens if my biometrics are somehow altered? Also (being the worst-case-scenario thinker I sometimes am), what if someone cuts off my hand to use my finger or thumb prints?


I would worry more about the battery in the unlock mechanism dieing and leaving my gun locked in a safe which cannot be opened.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

A great method for long guns and you don't need a piece of plywood for support when the cushions wear out. Not sure about colors or matching pieces.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the best , fastest and most secure place for a gun is on your person

if we measure things in Time Out Of Holster To Round on Target we can set that distance at 21 feet we can call that TOOHTROT we could shorten that down to time to target TTT

from a concealed holster like an in the waste band 1.5 seconds is about where I find is average

from a outside the waste band that isn't covered in clothing that needs to be moved I find it is more like 1 second TTT

if you can start with your hand on the gun getting a grip it makes little difference what holster as long as you can get your grip before leaving the holster you can get down around 0.5 seconds

if you think the threat is most likely to be 1-2 guys who think you have money you don't and they want it who will be detoured by being shot one or both of them a small handgun you can keep on your person all the time makes a lot of sense , best if they can't see it and have no idea you carry it.

this is where pocket pistols come in , you can talk to people and have your hand in your pocket , you have a full grip on your gun and they have no idea

it takes pants with decent size pockets , cargo shorts work well you can keep your wallet in the leg pocket and your pistol in the front pocket

sure they have less firepower , but 6 rounds 38spl or 8 rounds of 9mm or 380 should hopefully persuade them they don't need the cash you don't have.

you can't cover every scenario but a very well concealed gun you can get a grip on without any one knowing gives you some options

other components like a fenced yard with dogs in it , stuff that makes noise so you hear people coming.

good barriers like expanded steel front door so your primary door can be opened and the outer door still locked you have a good view

windows you can still egress but block entry form the outside 

key pad locks , kids can come and go and not loose the key they each have just their code and it can be programed out if compromised 
something like this Schlage Camelot Satin Nickel Keypad Electronic Door Lock Deadbolt-BE365 CAM 619 - The Home Depot

cameras around but out of site that so that you can see from inside 

not showing that you have money

not inviting bad company around

it sounds like you have most of that keep away from trouble stuff covered


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Danaus29 said:


> I would worry more about the battery in the unlock mechanism dieing and leaving my gun locked in a safe which cannot be opened.


It will almost certainly have a key (one of those cylindrical ones) that you can use in case the batteries go out or the sensor does not work.

I check my batteries every year to make sure they are still OK.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

NRA_guy said:


> It will almost certainly have a key (one of those cylindrical ones) that you can use in case the batteries go out or the sensor does not work.
> 
> I check my batteries every year to make sure they are still OK.


I'll have to find hubby's to see if it has a key. I don't know where it is but I do know it's empty.


----------

